# Stimulating Info



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometime this year, we taxpayers will again receive another 'Economic Stimulus' payment.

This is indeed a very exciting program, and I'll explain it by using a Q & A format:

Q. What is an 'Economic Stimulus' payment ?

A. It is money that the federal government will send to taxpayers.

Q.. Where will the government get this money ?

A. From taxpayers.

Q. So the government is giving me back my own money ?

A. Only a smidgen of it.

Q. What is the purpose of this payment ?

A. The plan is for you to use the money to purchase a high-definition TV set, thus stimulating the economy.

Q. But isn't that stimulating the economy of China ?

A. Shut up.

Below is some helpful advice on how to best help the U.S. economy by spending your stimulus check wisely:

* If you spend the stimulus money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to China or Sri Lanka .

* If you spend it on gasoline, your money will go to the Arabs.

* If you purchase a computer, it will go to India , Taiwan or China .

* If you purchase fruit and vegetables, it will go to Mexico, Honduras and Guatemala ..

* If you buy an efficient car, it will go to Japan or Korea .

* If you purchase useless stuff, it will go to Taiwan .

* If you pay your credit cards off, or buy stock, it will go to management bonuses and they will hide it offshore.

Instead, keep the money in America by:

1) Spending it at yard sales, or

2) Going to ball games, or

3) Spending it on prostitutes, or

4) Beer or

5) Tattoos.

(These are the only American businesses still operating in the U.S. )

Conclusion:

Go to a ball game with a tattooed prostitute that you met at a yard sale and drink beer all day !

No need to thank me, I'm just glad I could be of help


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

NOW theirs a Politician in waiting, the only part you left out was in the fruit and vegetable section, never included my add. for sending money too!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

"Go to a ball game with a tattooed prostitute that you met at a yard sale and drink beer all day !"

AAAHHHHHHHHHHH The great American Dream.lol.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You Aint Right!!! You know the government knows how to spend your money better than you!!! LOL Who are You to Question the Government 
ROTFLMHO!!







:clapclap:







:mrgreen:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHAH! I love the "Shut up" part.







:mrgreen:


----------

